# Pandamonium Smokey Eyes- Falsies Part Tres



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes I am officially a smokey eye-falsie junkie addict! lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




A look I did today with the Pandamonium quad. I bought this quad last week at my CCO after seeing everyone play with them. I felt left out and wanted to join in on the fun too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So here we goooooooooooo...

FACE:
Garnier Nutritioniste Skin Renew (love this stuff!)
MAC Prep & Prime spf50
Studio Stick Foundation NC35
Studio Finish Concealer NC30
Vasanti Concealer #2
Studio Fix NC40
Fashion Frenzy Blush
Stila dual lip & cheek color in #3 peony

EYES:
UDPP
Cash Flow p/p
Pandamonium Quad (all colors)
Violet p/m
Smolder eye kohl
Blacktrack f/l
bootblack l/l
Red Cherry falsies #82

LIPS:
Studio Touch Up Stick NW25
High Top l/s












































































Love you long timeee


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Feb 26, 2008)

soooo gorgeous!!! i lovee the purpely smokey look and so well blended!!


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Feb 26, 2008)

I demand a tutorial!! lol j/k j/k

I wish I was as talented as you are..


----------



## mariecinder (Feb 26, 2008)

I would also love to see any kind of tutorial from you. You are so gorgeous!


----------



## alehoney (Feb 26, 2008)

wow really pretty!!! those colors look great on you... those lashes are nice!! where do you get red cherry lashes ive looked everywhere.


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Feb 26, 2008)

i just love each and every one of your FOTDs!


----------



## sweet_starlets (Feb 26, 2008)

Very sexci! Everything about this is just gorgeous! Loooove it!


----------



## yummy411 (Feb 26, 2008)

very pretty! i absolutely love the pandamonium quad.. one of my favs!!


----------



## mslitta (Feb 26, 2008)

lovin it!


----------



## nunu (Feb 26, 2008)

soo pretty! can you tell me the colour placement please? i was playing with this quad a few days ago..


----------



## ashleydenise (Feb 26, 2008)

I love that! the more I see it, the more I want the quad!


----------



## kimmy (Feb 26, 2008)

you are too pretty! these colours are amazing on you.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Feb 26, 2008)

*~*Gorgeous!!!!*~*


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 26, 2008)

you are absolutly stunning! i love purples x


----------



## Ciara (Feb 26, 2008)

You are officially the Queen of Smokey Eyes!!!

lol...  Gorgeous!


----------



## Chelseaa (Feb 26, 2008)

gorgeouss ... i agree, i also request a tutorial! : DDD hehe
i need new things to do with my pandamonium quad


----------



## elisabethlayton (Feb 26, 2008)

This is really pretty! Nice FOTD.


----------



## happy*phantom (Feb 26, 2008)

Pure hotness! Luv the emu!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Feb 27, 2008)

this is my fave fotd from you...ur too pretty tho grrrr...lol lovee it


----------



## Perple1 (Feb 27, 2008)

Damn, you can do just about any look, huh? You're really making me wish I had this quad too!!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Feb 27, 2008)

Absolutely, super-duper, amazingly STUNNING!!!!


----------



## aaj83 (Feb 27, 2008)

aaaah!! i love your looks!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you everyone =) I really like it too and I got a lot of compliments when I was out today. So yayyy...

Nunu, the color placement is:
Lid (the pink color)
Crease and outer edge and then blended inward in the crease (purple)
deep into crease (the grey/black color) and then blended 
Violet piggie blended right above crease with the light color in quad

Hope that helps! =)

O and for those of you are requesting tuts, I will start soon. Its just that I am super busy with work and school and I am crazy enough to be posting on here so much when taking 21 credits. lol I am thinking around Spring Break, I will have more time to be on here and make tuts instead of your normal fotds.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Feb 27, 2008)

You have an incredible smile.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 27, 2008)

You look gorgeous. That purple is amazing on you.


----------



## ilovecheese (Feb 27, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous look! You are so pretty - ned a tut pls!


----------



## supernova (Feb 27, 2008)

I see you're a nursing student as well lol. I see all your NCLEX books in the background. I am studying for my NCLEX right now. Your makeup looks stunning!!!


----------



## Lessandes (Feb 27, 2008)

Great colors, they go well with your skin tone.....and the faslies look great as well.....and the pic with your kabuki brush is soooo cute^^


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 27, 2008)

gorgeous !


----------



## Skrollan (Feb 27, 2008)

wow ... gorgeous!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You look soooooo pretty - like an beautiful Bollywood actress!! - and your smile is really sweet. I love all your looks and FOTDs. You look amazing with each colour.


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 27, 2008)

so so gorgeous! and a very pretty smile


----------



## makeba (Feb 27, 2008)

oh this is soo pretty. i soo want the pandamonium quad but cant find it anywhere!!! dang it. i am having a purple fetish here lately!!!


----------



## Sarah (Feb 27, 2008)

so gorgeous, love your FOTD's


----------



## Jot (Feb 27, 2008)

so so beautiful and stunning x


----------



## theleaningelm (Feb 27, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Feb 27, 2008)

I LOVE IT!  Like I said, you always look great.  Those falsies are awesome!  Tut would be awesome!


----------



## macaholic2912 (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow stunning!how do you blend so well??


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 27, 2008)

W
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




W!​


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 27, 2008)

This is beautiful. I'm so sad that I missed the Pandamonium Quad.


----------



## Emmi (Feb 27, 2008)

Love it!!


----------



## elmo1026 (Feb 27, 2008)

hey thanks for the tut, plus i did not know that there was a quad in the baloonacy collection. I love the way you do your eye makeup.


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Feb 27, 2008)

*Drools*  You are just TOO gorgeous!  And, your makeup
looks fantastic!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks hot!


----------



## MsCocoa (Feb 27, 2008)

Your make up is always gorgeous and this is no exception!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you all so much again. =)
And just an update....

I have been so swamped with midterms, papers this week that I haven't slept for daysssss. And last night, I didn't have time to eat or sleep or wash my face! LOL Yes ladies and gents, I still have my makeup on and guess what??? It still looks the same! No creasing. No falsie disaster. No nothing. Can you believe that? I certainly can't. It looks so fresh. I am speechless. This is the first time its ever happened. :O


----------



## snowkei (Feb 27, 2008)

wow I love ur lip shape!


----------



## nuni1983 (Apr 15, 2008)

love it


----------



## mimibrowneyes (Apr 15, 2008)

very pretty, high top is like of my fav lipsticks!! looks really good on u!


----------



## kattybadatty (Apr 15, 2008)

you could be a Kardashian sister with those lashes


----------



## janwa09 (Apr 15, 2008)

You look so gorgeous! Could you give us a breakdown as to wear you placed each colour? Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looking forward to seeing more looks from you.


----------



## Patricia (Apr 16, 2008)

you are SO gorgeous!!!


----------



## charlieee (Apr 16, 2008)

i love this look on you! i think these colors really make your eyes pop


----------



## Lndsy (Apr 16, 2008)

High Top is amazing on you!!  Love the eyes as well!


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 31, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## AliVix1 (Jan 3, 2009)

loves it! i gotta get some red cherry 82s!


----------



## jollystuikie (Jan 3, 2009)

gorgeous. love it.


----------

